# HELP!!! Sick feral pigeon, can't support weight



## chubzchu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys so Im new to this but yesterday my sister and I found a pigeon just "chilling" on a zebra strip (it was like 40 degrees that day) it didn't move and my sister almost stepped on it so i knew something was wrong. Went to pick it up and didnt move again. I moved it to a shady spot first to try assess it and it didnt move much at first. It then started to 'run' which was more of wing flapping and rolling onto it's side. So i brought it back home. Condition decreased and it soon had its head just lying on the ground...
So tried re hydrating it and seemed to slightly improve. Fed it tiny bits of corn last night and hoped for the best. Woke up this morning and its still alive so gave it more water and juice via syringe and fed it some peas. It did wake at one stage and try escaping i think but it just lay there face planted into the ground. Any advice on what to do as I will only be able to take it to the vet on thursday.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Could have been hit by a car or something. Keep it contained in a small basket or carrier such that it cannot roll about. It is important to have it warmed first, then hydrated. 
You should give water only when it conscious, or there is danger of aspirating the water. Hold the pigeon wrapped in a towel such that it cannot move its legs or wings, and dip just the tip of the beak into about one inch deep water. The pigeon will drink on its own. 
You can give food holding the pigeon the same way, swaddled in the towel with just the head out . 
Posting a photo will help. Is it emaciated? Are there any injuries...wing sticking out? Is it pooping....how do poops look?


----------



## chubzchu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for replying. Yeah it is in a box with towels wrapped around it, a lot more conscious now with eyes regularly open but not eating or drinking much unless provoked. Found it about an hr or so earlier lying on its back zzz so put it back in a nesting position in some towels made into a circle type shape...
Has only pooped twice
First time was yesterday watery but had greens and whites. Today she pooped again but was a bit bigger and had more green bits.
I'll take a picture a bit later as don't want to disturb it at the moment


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hydration is most important, the bird can go for some days without food but cannot without water. If there was a blow to the head, it might be in pain also...and hence not interested in eating. I suggest you keep it as calm and rested as possible...keep it hydrated. Till it gets the strength to eat on its own, you will have to handfeed. Try small quantities first ...5-10 seeds....then gradually increase the number.


----------

